# Scan pic - 13 weeks 6 days :) boy or girl?



## cherrished

Hey everyone I'm currently 13 weeks 6 days they couldn't decided weather I'm 6 or 5 days lol, I have a private scan in 3 weeks at nearly 17 weeks which is on 17th March (my birthday) :) 

What do you all think? Boy or girl? I'm not sure which sex xx 

Thanks for looking
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 63


----------



## cherrished

Here is another :) sucking his/her thumb :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## cherrished

Anyone xx


----------



## chelsealynnb

Boy :)


----------



## cherrished

Thanks Hun :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I think :blue:


----------



## cherrished

Thanks everyone, how can yas actually tell? Or are they just guesses? We are happy either way, as long as he/she is healthy that's all that matters, took us 5 years to conceive, this will be our last baby too, we are literally over the moon we finally got here in the end :D xx


----------



## ellahopesky

i think boy


----------



## marina294

leaning boy x


----------



## babers

I actually think girl. If that is the nub in the first picture it is pointing the same way as the spine. I am no expert though...


----------



## cherrished

Thanks everyone for guesses we will find out in less than 2 weeks :) xx

I took my scan pic to my friend today and she said same about the first pic where is the nub? I'm not sure how to do it lol not sure what I'm looking at lol hahaha x


----------



## babydreams85

boy! Looks like my sons 12 wk pic :)


----------



## cherrished

Thanks all I will defaintly update on 17th March :) xx


----------



## cherrished

Can't wait for my sex scan two and half weeks now yayyyy x


----------



## rwhite

:blue:


----------



## cherrished

Thanks :) 

How can you ladies tell is it skull or nub? Xx


----------



## rwhite

Nub for me, I don't have a clue about skull shapes :haha:


----------



## mummynummy

Boy


----------



## cherrished

Thanks ladies just out of interest where is the nub :) lol I'm useless is it the bright white area? X


----------



## babifever

Boy


----------



## Nordan78

boy


----------



## cherrished

10 say boy and 1 days girl ooooo exciting 11 more sleeps :) x


----------



## cherrished

4 more sleeps till we find out :) 

Anymore guesses xx


----------



## daydream

leaning :pink: it looks like the nub is parallel to the spine. Its the white line where it almost look like the leg is coming out


----------



## ttcpostvr

I agree with daydream. 
Girl
baby is too curled up for this to be a reliable indicator tho


----------



## cherrished

Oh right I see thanks ladies will soon find out eeeeek exciting xx


----------



## cherrished

Just been for our scan and we are having a beautiful baby boy :) thanks everyone xXx


----------



## daydream

Congrats!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## cherrished

Here is a potty shot of him :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## marina294

Aww congratulations on your gorgeous boy xx


----------



## cherrished

Thanks Hun x


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## flipporama1

Yay! Congrats!


----------

